# Iranian chess player banned for not wearing a hijab



## mellowyellow (Feb 6, 2022)

Iranian chess player plays for the US after being banned for playing without a hijab by her own team

Dorsa Derakhshani was awarded the titles Woman Grandmaster and International Master in 2016. She is currently a permanent resident of USA and has applied for US citizenship.


----------



## Shero (Feb 6, 2022)

What a nasty lot.  Nowhere in the Koran does it say a woman has to cover her head!!!!!
.


----------



## ohioboy (Feb 6, 2022)

Reminds me of Judit Polgar, not only the greatest female chess player that ever lived, but also one of best players of all time IMO, male or female.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 6, 2022)

Well, of course she must cover her hair because her beauty is such a distraction to any man she is competing against that she has an unfair advantage. In fact, it would be much better for the men if she wore a face veil as well. </sarc>


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 6, 2022)

mellowyellow said:


> Dorsa Derakhshani ... She is currently a permanent resident of USA and has applied for US citizenship.


Good for her, hope she gets it.

Iran must be an awful place to live...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 7, 2022)

How much did we spend propping up the Shah of Iran in the 70s, meddling in Iranian politics, religion, customs, beliefs, etc...







I wouldn't accept the way Iranians and many others choose to live, but the choice is theirs and theirs alone to make.

I support anyone willing to stand up for themselves and pursue our way of life, but I've grown tired of wasting our blood and treasure on people that don't value their freedom as much as we do. 

Good for her!


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 7, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> How much did we spend propping up the Shah of Iran in the 70s, meddling in Iranian politics, religion, customs, beliefs, etc...


Too much of course, and in the end I believe we did a lot more harm than good, both to Iran and ourselves...


----------



## Pepper (Feb 7, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> How much did we spend propping up the Shah of Iran in the 70s, meddling in Iranian politics, religion, customs, beliefs, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Choice or indoctrination?  Stiff penalties for not obeying the "choice."


----------

